# OFF SEASON



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What do you do in the off season, lets keep it numbered to avoid repeats.
1. Modify/Treat Traps
2. Make new snares
3. Treat snares
4. Trap woochucks
5. get permission to new areas
6. read books and posts on NoDak


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

1 2 3 5 for the options listed i also trap gophers striped and pocket and bowfish for my bait thats just the trapping related things i do i guess


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Make friends with land owners so you have some more trapping areas.Take care of equipment. Look over new ground.

Hitler was a conservative
Jesus was a liberal


----------



## Traper109 (Feb 11, 2008)

put traps in hay.ask land onwers if i could trap.find wildlife movment
and paths and buy more trapping sulplys and get ready for next season.


----------

